

Installing Redis Master-Slave on EC2 - refaelos
http://blog.soom.la/2015/04/installing-redis-master-slave-amazon-ec2.html

======
itamarhaber
Nice basic write up :) but for startups...medium companies seriously using
Redis in production on AWS (or other clouds) I recommend checking a managed
Redis service - there's a lot of operational savvy that you need to keep it
scalable, available and performant.

